# new Jeff Hanko Ti Twisted Trident, Stonewashed.



## chipwillis (May 17, 2015)

Really nice to see a new light, Jeff work is among the best.

[h=3]Product Description[/h] Jeff Hanko Twisted Trident Flashlights. 
Titanium Body, Bezel and Pocket Clip.


Key features of the HMW Twisted Trident;

- Made of grade 5 titanium with stonewash finish.

- Ti Stamped Pocket Clip by Steel Flame.

- Neutral tint (5000K) Cree XP-G2 LED's with the brightest available S3 bin.

- Narrow spot frosted optic.

- Uses 18350 cell. Does NOT use CR123.

- 3 amp driver with Guppydrv firmware. 22 user selectable groups. Something for everyone with no complicated programming required. All lights are shipped with user group 11 loaded.

- Solid C110 copper heat sink for the greatest thermal mass.

- The entire LED/Noctigon copper PCB/copper heat sink assembly is all reflow soldered at the same time using silver solder. No thermal adhesives or compounds of any kind used anywhere. The result is unmatched thermal transfer and reliability for reliable, long life.

EDC Knives and HMW thank you for purchasing this fine work of art from Jeff Hanko! 

Your HMW torch can be modified to contain luminous devices. Please write to [email protected] for more information! Thank you for your interest and support!


To switch mode groups:

Rapidly tap the switch 8 times, holding the last tap. The light will then enter the programming mode and begin to flash. With the light in programming mode, tap the switch the same number of times as your desired mode group. The light will blink and your mode group will be memorized. 
Example:
To select mode group 3, tap the switch 8 times quickly to enter programming mode. As soon as the light enters programming mode and starts flashing, tap the switch three times (for group 3). The light will blink to recognize the mode group change.

To set the turbo timer:

Rapidly tap the switch 8 times, the light will then enter the programming mode and begin to flash. With the light in programming mode, tap the switch 30 times to enter the turbo timer set mode. The light will then switch to 100% power. When the light is at the desired temperature for the turbo step down, turn the light off. The turbo timer will then be set. Turbo timer drops down to 50% output.

User Selectable Groups:

1. 2% - 25% - 100% | Memory
2. 100% - 25% - 2% | No Memory
3. 2% - 25% - 100% - Strobe - Beacon | Memory
4. 2% - 25% - 100% - Strobe - Beacon | No Memory
5. 15% - 100% | Memory
6. 100% - 15% | No Memory
7. 100% Only
8. 100% - Strobe | No Memory
9. Strobe - 100% | No Memory
10. ML - 5% - 33% - 100% | Memory
11. 100% - 33% - 5% - ML | No Memory 
12. ML - 5% - 33% - 100% - Strobe - Beacon | Memory
13. ML - 5% - 33% - 100% - Strobe - Beacon | No Memory
14. ML - 100% | No Memory
15. 100% - ML | No Memory
16. ML - 100% | Memory
17. ML - 5% - 15% - 50% - 100% | Memory
18. ML - 5% - 15% - 50% - 100% | No Memory
19. 100% - 50% - 15% - 5% - ML | Memory
20. 100% - 50% - 15% - 5% - ML | No Memory
21. 2% - 15% - 50% - 100% | Memory
22. 2% - 15% - 50% - 100% | No Memory


----------



## magellan (May 17, 2015)

Very cool light. Love the spiral pattern.


----------



## nfetterly (May 17, 2015)

Wow. Looks Fantastic.


----------



## oneinthaair (May 17, 2015)

What's the price?


----------



## chuckhov (May 17, 2015)

It's ONLY $565!!! 

-Chuck


----------



## Str8stroke (May 17, 2015)

I want one! Very nice twist on things.


----------



## oneinthaair (May 17, 2015)

Some trits in the tail and it will be perfect!!!


----------



## jabe1 (May 17, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Light11 (May 17, 2015)

Nice!!
Twisted teardrops...cool design!


----------



## IsaacL (May 17, 2015)

I see this becoming a popular item


----------



## gunga (May 17, 2015)

Very nice item. Good flexible circuit choice too!


----------



## saypat (May 17, 2015)

[email protected]


doesn't appear to be a valid address?


----------



## IsaacL (May 17, 2015)

Have to have a domain name (eg .com) to the end of the address.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 17, 2015)

saypat said:


> [email protected]
> 
> 
> doesn't appear to be a valid address?



I sent it with a .com on the the end. Hopefully that works.


----------



## gunga (May 17, 2015)

Ugh. Was staying away from costly customs but this is very tempting.


----------



## jonwkng (May 17, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> I sent it with a .com on the the end. Hopefully that works.



Yup, that is HMW's email contact.


----------



## IsaacL (May 17, 2015)

gunga said:


> Ugh. Was staying away from costly customs but this is very tempting.



I'm with you there Gunga! I'd be all over this if I hadn't just made some other purchases...:sigh: Timing couldn't be worse.


----------



## jonwkng (May 17, 2015)

gunga said:


> Very nice item. Good flexible circuit choice too!



Yeah... I never thought I'd see Dr Jones' Firmware in a Jeff Hanko light. Match made in heaven! :twothumbs


----------



## gunga (May 17, 2015)

I actually have another Dr Jones circuit I want to put in. I wonder how moddable this is?


----------



## egrep (May 17, 2015)

Thank you for this thread Chipwillis!


Now available from Jeff Hanko at EDC Knives A beautiful and practical triple LED flashlight! Stonewashed Titanium, Steel Flame Pocket Clips! A nice thing about this Hanko Machine Works light is that the cost of entry is lower since it doesn't have glowy bits when you buy it. You can add self luminous devices later if you like as a 'pro shop' upgrade! It's built like a tank to last generations and the twisted design looks -and- feels great!

*Key features of the HMW Twisted Trident;*




Made of grade 5 titanium with stonewash finish. 
 OAL is 3.48" (88.4mm). Diameter is .995" (25.3mm). 
 Neutral tint (5000K) Cree XP-G2 LED's with the brightest available S3 bin. 
 Uses 18350 cell. Does not use CR123. Drives light engine @ 10 Watts 
Narrow spot frosted optic. 
Uses 18350 cell. Does not use CR123. 
3 amp driver with Guppydrv firmware. 22 user selectable groups. Something for everyone with no complicated programming required. _All lights are shipped with user group 11 loaded._ 
Solid C110 copper heat sink for the greatest thermal mass. 
The entire LED/Noctigon copper PCB/copper heat sink assembly is all reflow soldered at the same time using silver solder. No thermal adhesives or compounds of any kind used anywhere. *The result is unmatched thermal transfer and reliability for reliable, long life.* 


It's noteworthy that the Twisted Trident does not come with any luminous devices.  This was intended to both lower the price of a Jeff Hanko Custom flashlight as well as satisfy those who have no desire for luminous devices. If you compare the cost of a HMW EX11.2 with 20 vials to a Twisted Trident with 20 vials added, they're the same price! And of course everyone can choose their own colors, quantities, sizes and patterns! This allows you to personalize and customize your light!

The Trident provides a platform for additional modification to customize the light uniquely while reducing the initial cost of ownership. Inlays, engraving and complex patterns of luminous devices are some ways to make your T3 one of a kind. 

For a small surcharge Jeff will do custom designs for slotting, within some bounds of simplicity. For more cost, Jeff will explore more complex designs with you. You could use multiple sized elements to achieve different patterns. |-| /\/\ and such patterns are simple for instance. Lettering patterns are even possible with the right sized elements, but are in the complex range of course. 

Please click for more information!





​


----------



## Str8stroke (May 17, 2015)

Does it come with a free Twisted Shot Glass???  Non Luminous of course. :thinking:


----------



## Ladd (May 18, 2015)

Looks like a worthy replacement for Mac's Tri EDC. With a twist. I wonder if this will become a cult object.


----------



## eraursls1984 (May 18, 2015)

egrep said:


> Thank you for this thread ChipWillis!
> ​


What are the differences between the two lights you posted? One has the tear drop on the head drop all the way down to the base of the head. The other has an un-machined section at the base of the head (good for those that want trits).


----------



## ChibiM (May 18, 2015)

Is this a limited run?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 18, 2015)

Nice to see a Tri EDC alternative.


----------



## Gretsch308 (May 18, 2015)

I really cannot wait to get mine. I would also like to add that dealing with egrep and EDC Knives is an absolute pleasure.


----------



## egrep (May 18, 2015)

ChibiM said:


> Is this a limited run?



This is not a limited run. There will be more of these lights made to satisfy demand. Customization however can make each light unique. Any pattern of GTLS vials can be installed, you could even write letters if you can source the correct sizes of luminous devices! Jeff can work magic in those spaces! Also, engraving is a great way to customize. Artists like Tom Ferry and Panja Pojiew are great choices for this work. Jeff can also do inlay work with Mother of Pearl and other materials!

Thanks for asking and thank you for your kind words and support for Jeff's amazing work!


----------



## Str8stroke (May 18, 2015)

eraursls1984 said:


> What are the differences between the two lights you posted? One has the tear drop on the head drop all the way down to the base of the head. The other has an un-machined section at the base of the head (good for those that want trits).




Ditto

MOP inlay! Wow, thought provoking to say the least. Perhaps some ivory inlay?? 

And


----------



## egrep (May 18, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Ditto
> 
> MOP inlay! Wow, thought provoking to say the least. Perhaps some ivory inlay



Jeff is very skilled with inlay work. I have a V10R body (need a head, XP-G sized) with MOP instead of tritium. MOP pending for the eswitch button. If you can source the ivory, Jeff will do it!



eraursls1984 said:


> What are the differences between the two lights you posted? One has the tear drop on the head drop all the way down to the base of the head. The other has an un-machined section at the base of the head (good for those that want trits).



The prototype light was made without the thicker lip because it was known that no further customization was desired there. The production model provides a platform for additional modification to customize the light uniquely while reducing the initial cost of ownership. Inlays, engraving and complex patterns of luminous devices are some ways to make your T3 one of a kind. 

For a small surcharge Jeff will do custom designs for slotting, within some bounds of simplicity. For more cost, Jeff will explore more complex designs with you. You could use multiple sized vials to achieve different patterns. |-| /\/\ and such patterns are simple for instance. Lettering patterns are even possible with the right sized vials, but are in the complex range of course.



Gretsch308 said:


> I really cannot wait to get mine. I would also like to add that dealing with egrep and EDC Knives is an absolute pleasure.



Thank you, you're very kind. We value your business and share your appreciation of Jeff and his art!


----------



## egrep (May 18, 2015)

gunga said:


> I actually have another Dr Jones circuit I want to put in. I wonder how moddable this is?



Shouldn't be a problem, but the noctigon would have to be desoldered from the heat sink. Please drop a mail to [email protected] to discuss!


----------



## gunga (May 18, 2015)

I meant the circuit, which is not on a noctigon. Speaking of which, would a Nichia 219 be an option?


----------



## egrep (May 18, 2015)

gunga said:


> I meant the circuit, which is not on a noctigon. Speaking of which, would a Nichia 219 be an option?



Ah, sorry. I'm doing ten things here. Confused this thread with a LED change order that I was working on. Sorry!  

Speaking of which, yes a Nichia 219 would work out fine. The extra heat they generate would be handled well by the design.


----------



## gunga (May 18, 2015)

And changing the circuit. Can we do that or is it best to send you one to install?


----------



## egrep (May 18, 2015)

gunga said:


> And changing the circuit. Can we do that or is it best to send you one to install?



Thank you for asking!

Jeff says it's easy enough. But then, Jeff says the same thing about 16 element 3D tails too.  

I'm just a software engineer, so I'll let you decide! Replacement with a compatible, user supplied circuit is something Jeff would be happy to do for you.


----------



## KDM (May 18, 2015)

Very nice! Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## oneinthaair (May 18, 2015)

Just wish it was 18650!!!


----------



## recDNA (May 18, 2015)

I prefer 18350 however I would never spend that much money on a flashlight.


----------



## moshow9 (May 18, 2015)

Ordered and awaiting eagerly. I will echo that dealing both with Duane from EDCKnives and JG from HankoMachineWorks has been an absolute pleasure.

There was a sweet Hanko Ti LF2XT listed recently but was a bit out of my price range. Was a bit bummed but this makes an excellent consolation prize. My first Hanko too so I am very excited to see Jeff's work firsthand.


----------



## oneinthaair (May 19, 2015)

Are the prototypes available for sale? I really like that the tear drops that go all the way down.


----------



## eraursls1984 (May 19, 2015)

oneinthaair said:


> Are the prototypes available for sale? I really like that the tear drops that go all the way down.


I agree they look amazing. It looks like they are very willing to do custom work so I'm sure they would, maybe a little more $ since it's not production. That's the one I'd prefer if I'm fortunate enough to get one.


----------



## archimedes (May 19, 2015)

I would imagine it might be possible to ask about 18650, too, if these are full custom and built to order....


----------



## Light11 (May 19, 2015)

Are cool tint emitters an option?


----------



## moshow9 (May 19, 2015)

Light11 said:


> Are cool tint emitters an option?



If you supply your own it can be. That's what I plan on doing with mine, only with warm white . Just have to source them and send them in.


----------



## KDM (May 19, 2015)

I'm impressed with the fact he's using silver solder to bond the heat sink. You would twist the copper into pieces before you would break that bond.


----------



## Z-Tab (May 19, 2015)

That's a terrific looking flashlight. I hope they're still available in a couple of months, because I can't responsibly place an order until then.


----------



## OneBigDay (May 20, 2015)

Very nice looking light. A well implemented clip on a small light like this is sweet. Agree with the comments that 18650 size in the same design would be my first choice, but 18350 is good with me too. It wasn't so long ago that 18350 lights were rare. I'm happy they have gained this ground (18mm as opposed to 16mm sizes).

One surprise on this though is that there is no straight up 3 speed L/M/H without memory. All the no memory modes are either 2, 4, or 5 speed and most start on high. :thinking: I would think something like ML-25-100 | No Memory would be a popular choice (I could be wrong).

I could live with mode 22, but would prefer 3 speed, No Memory, that starts on low.


----------



## egrep (May 20, 2015)

Light11 said:


> Are cool tint emitters an option?





moshow9 said:


> If you supply your own it can be. That's what I plan on doing with mine, only with warm white . Just have to source them and send them in.



Inherent in the concept of the Trident are post sales customizations. Luminous devices, inlays, emitter swaps are all possible. We will not do a driver swap however. The Trident was designed to last several human lifetimes and become a family heirloom. As such we will not 'hot rod' the light, because as bright as it is, that's enough. 



KDM said:


> I'm impressed with the fact he's using silver solder to bond the heat sink. You would twist the copper into pieces before you would break that bond.



Thank you for pointing this out! We're quite pleased with this unique and outstanding approach to thermal management! This is key to making this light last 'forever'. 



Z-Tab said:


> That's a terrific looking flashlight. I hope they're still available in a couple of months, because I can't responsibly place an order until then.



The Trident has been very well received, thank you! I have a feeling/hope that this run will be repeated and the Trident may become a regular! Thank you for your interest and support!



OneBigDay said:


> Very nice looking light. A well implemented clip on a small light like this is sweet. Agree with the comments that 18650 size in the same design would be my first choice, but 18350 is good with me too. It wasn't so long ago that 18350 lights were rare. I'm happy they have gained this ground (18mm as opposed to 16mm sizes).



I'm so glad you like the pocket clips! The Steel Flame clips are a personal triumph! I'm very involved with Steel Flame. Derrick and Leonard are exceptional individuals and their products are simply outstanding, top of the mark jewelry. Having our logo on custom flashlight clips is heady awesomeness! We are extremely and humbly grateful for this honor! 

Have you seen Duane Weikum's 18650 that Derrick Obatake gifted him on 4/12/14? Wow, she's a looker! Maybe he'll post that here... 

Perhaps we'll do something with 15mm & 30mm extenders? 



OneBigDay said:


> One surprise on this though is that there is no straight up 3 speed L/M/H without memory. All the no memory modes are either 2, 4, or 5 speed and most start on high. :thinking: I would think something like ML-25-100 | No Memory would be a popular choice (I could be wrong).
> 
> I could live with mode 22, but would prefer 3 speed, No Memory, that starts on low.



22 modes, but that ain't one. I feel your pain. Maybe the next run could have a fully programmable option like the lucidrv. For this first run we wanted to Keep It Simple Sir. But I'd love to have that lucidrv in there too!


----------



## egrep (May 20, 2015)

oneinthaair said:


> Are the prototypes available for sale? I really like that the tear drops that go all the way down.



Alas, by (my) definition, there is only one prototype and it is owned by Mikey Turner along with a matching shot glass. I too prefer that design because I have largely stopped putting GTLS vials there in my lights. After building several lights with 50+ luminous devices, I've turned the dial down on my Geiger counter. 

It is possible a future run might be available similar to the prototype. That would depend largely on demand. We'd like to accommodate all tastes and desires.  



archimedes said:


> I would imagine it might be possible to ask about 18650, too, if these are full custom and built to order....



18650 would be a one off at this time, but we recognize that a large torch like that would be a winner! I'd say it's a strong future possibility, but not the near future. I'd like to explore extenders as an option for making the Trident modular and versatile.



eraursls1984 said:


> I agree they look amazing. It looks like they are very willing to do custom work so I'm sure they would, maybe a little more $ since it's not production. That's the one I'd prefer if I'm fortunate enough to get one.



The lights are all hand crafted by Jeff, but for the Trident and the EX11.2 runs previously they are made in batches. The previous EX11.2 runs were made in 'staggered' batches. Earlier production cycles were done in groups and lights were then finished individually. For the Trident all the lights were completed to the same spec for sale. Positioning the light as a platform for personal customization post sale is the 'twist' (haha) here. You can have any design, any color, multiple sizes of luminous devices, inlays, etc. 

A one off custom would cost about twice as much, but we're more than interested in talking with customers about their desires! Please mail inquiries to [email protected] and please be a bit patient for a reply. But please resend if you haven't heard in a day or two. Thank you for your kind understanding!


----------



## Ladd (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the responses to the excellent questions. It's always nice to deal with informed sellers who are responsive to their clients. 

I hope your partnership with HMW yields further models or variations in this price range. It may be a sweet spot given the demand for similar lights from now defunct makers.


----------



## OneBigDay (May 20, 2015)

egrep said:


> ...
> 
> 22 modes, but that ain't one. I feel your pain. Maybe the next run could have a fully programmable option like the lucidrv. For this first run we wanted to Keep It Simple Sir. But I'd love to have that lucidrv in there too!



Life is funny that way and it keeps things interesting. I appreciate the reply. You will sell a bunch of these :thumbsup:


----------



## egrep (May 20, 2015)

Ladd said:


> Thanks for the responses to the excellent questions. It's always nice to deal with informed sellers who are responsive to their clients.
> 
> I hope your partnership with HMW yields further models or variations in this price range. It may be a sweet spot given the demand for similar lights from now defunct makers.



Thank you very much for your kind words! 

The concept of a lower cost of entry with a upgradable platform was one of our driving goals. That will continue to drive HMW as we grow along with Jeff continuing to build the finest one off custom lights the world has ever seen for those with the desire and means to go there.  

The partnership with Steel Flame for the pocket clips is the realization of a vision we've had for a very long time. It's a thrill and an honor to be able to have the support and participation of such great and talented people!

Our partnership with EDC Knives is very close. Duane has been instrumental in helping us work towards achieving a vision for building awareness and a larger market for Jeff's exceptional talents.

For anyone that hasn't received the prompt responses we'd like to provide, I apologize and hope you will write us back.

Thank you for your support!


----------



## recDNA (May 20, 2015)

OneBigDay said:


> Very nice looking light. A well implemented clip on a small light like this is sweet. Agree with the comments that 18650 size in the same design would be my first choice, but 18350 is good with me too. It wasn't so long ago that 18350 lights were rare. I'm happy they have gained this ground (18mm as opposed to 16mm sizes).
> 
> One surprise on this though is that there is no straight up 3 speed L/M/H without memory. All the no memory modes are either 2, 4, or 5 speed and most start on high. :thinking: I would think something like ML-25-100 | No Memory would be a popular choice (I could be wrong).
> 
> I could live with mode 22, but would prefer 3 speed, No Memory, that starts on low.



I agree with your mode preference.


----------



## Light11 (May 20, 2015)

moshow9 said:


> If you supply your own it can be. That's what I plan on doing with mine, only with warm white . Just have to source them and send them in.



Thanks for the help,going with the cool white on this I have too many warm/neutrals and there needs to be a balance



egrep said:


> Inherent in the concept of the Trident are post sales customizations. Luminous devices, inlays, emitter swaps are all possible. We will not do a driver swap however. The Trident was designed to last several human lifetimes and become a family heirloom. As such we will not 'hot rod' the light, because as bright as it is, that's enough.



Thanks egrep!
Email inbound regarding emitter swap and Luminous devices.


----------



## archimedes (May 20, 2015)

Light11 said:


> ....I have too many warm/neutrals and there needs to be a balance
> ....



Nooooooo 

Not possible ....

[emoji14]


----------



## chipwillis (May 20, 2015)

Recieved my light today and it is perfect. I like better then the Nicore versions that JHanko does. The stone wash is amazing along with the clip. Get them while you can.


----------



## IsaacL (May 20, 2015)

Please post some pictures when you get a chance!


----------



## sledhead (May 20, 2015)

chipwillis said:


> Recieved my light today and it is perfect. I like better then the Nicore versions that JHanko does. The stone wash is amazing along with the clip. Get them while you can.



Did you get any trits installed?


----------



## oneinthaair (May 21, 2015)

Is there a glass lens in front of the optics? 

How many amps are running the xpg2?

What's a round about price for trit slots in the tail?


----------



## eraursls1984 (May 21, 2015)

oneinthaair said:


> What's a round about price for trit slots in the tail?


I think you need to email him about this. They can do as many as you want in a design that you want.


----------



## gunga (May 21, 2015)

$50 for 1. $10 after that. For the slots.


----------



## Light11 (May 21, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Nooooooo
> 
> Not possible ....
> 
> [emoji14]



yes 

Want more bright cool white in my life!


----------



## IsaacL (May 21, 2015)

oneinthaair said:


> Is there a glass lens in front of the optics?


To add to this question...is there some sort of gasket/seal?

Also, is the light engine compatible with the old Mac's Tri-EDC's and vice versa?


----------



## egrep (May 21, 2015)

IsaacL said:


> To add to this question...is there some sort of gasket/seal?



Very good question, thanks for asking! Standard waterproofing methods are well implemented; The lens and battery tube/head interface are sealed with an O-ring, The switch is sealed with the rubber switch boot. Yes, the Trident is waterproof, but to what depth we have not tested. It's certainly safe in the hot tub and the swimming pool but if you go diving with it, let us know. We know it won't rust! 



IsaacL said:


> Also, is the light engine compatible with the old Mac's Tri-EDC's and vice versa?



The Trident was not built with any other light in mind, so we have no idea.


----------



## Dingle1911 (May 22, 2015)

I am very excited to see a Hanko light available at a lower cost without all the luminous elements.


----------



## egrep (May 22, 2015)

oneinthaair said:


> Is there a glass lens in front of the optics?
> 
> How many amps are running the xpg2?
> 
> What's a round about price for trit slots in the tail?



Thank you for asking about this!

Most Tridents have a mineral glass crystal. The first 10 lights sold have sapphire crystals. However, we were simply unable to source the desired sapphire in the necessary quantity and price. It is a simple matter to swap to a sapphire crystal if you like however, and sourcing a single unit is easy. They're about $15-20 each.

_If you'd like to upgrade your Trident with a Sapphire crystal _please contact us. we'll ask you to send it along with your replacement and return postage to Jeff. We can also help you source the crystal online and order it sent directly to Jeff's shop. When your light and the crystal are there together, _Jeff will swap it out right away at no charge_. If you or a nearby friend have some skills and experience, you could do this yourself as well. 

The stock Trident crystals are 20.5mm x 1.5mm. Replacements can be from 1mm to 2mm thick. Thicker is better. The diameter must be 20.5 to maintain a watertight seal however.

The Trident is a 10W torch. The emitters are driven at 3A in parallel. We considered bumping up the max drive current to 4A, but the big hit in run time was not worth the small increase in brightness.

Please write [email protected] to discuss these and other various modifications such as luminous devices or emitter swaps.  

Thank you for your support!


----------



## jmoyat (May 22, 2015)

Wow!!! I absolutely love Jeff's creations and the addition of a Steel Flame clip is fantastic. It makes it hard to resist! Agreed, dealing with both Egrep and EDC Knives has been a pleasure, and the light is simply stunning.


----------



## moshow9 (May 22, 2015)

Got mine today and it is a sweet looking light. Small in hand but with some nice heft to it. The stonewashed finish is one of my favorites and the threads are smooth for Ti. Waiting for dark but it's already in the pocket.


----------



## Ladd (May 22, 2015)

IsaacL said:


> To add to this question...is there some sort of gasket/seal?
> 
> Also, is the light engine compatible with the old Mac's Tri-EDC's and vice versa?



Hi Isaac, Interesting question. Actually, and unlikely as it seems, they might be compatible. Here's why:












Yes, the heads do swap. The threads (very nice threads in both cases) are compatible. Smooth as silk, even for Ti. The engines would use the same threads as the heads.

By the way, both hybrid lights do work. The pill shown is a spare Mac's pill. I did not remove the Hanko pill.

I have to say the Jeff Hanko light is stellar in every way. Just perfect!


----------



## RI Chevy (May 22, 2015)

For $600 it should be! Lol


----------



## archimedes (May 22, 2015)

Ladd said:


> Hi Isaac, Interesting question....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I really like the "Mac tube + JHanko bezel" hybrid ! ...


----------



## Str8stroke (May 23, 2015)

The Mac Hanko Lego looks neat. Funny, folks will still probably hunt and hunt for a Mac when they could have one of these now. 

This is my new Wall of Light. lol I ended up switching to mode 10. ML - 5% - 33% - 100% | Memory


Gonna try that for a while. Seems to work well for me. Best part of this light is: there is a new mode easily accessed. I practiced for a while and got it down in a few minutes. Until I can memorize them, I may print my favorite modes and stick them on the battery wrapper. I just checked, looks like I have to peel the wrapper off first.


----------



## egrep (May 23, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> This is my new Wall of Light. lol I ended up switching to mode 10. ML - 5% - 33% - 100% | Memory



I put mine into mode 10 right away, then after a while decided I'd like more steps and went to mode 17 which is very similar. Who knows what I might try next. Three modes starting low with no memory, perhaps.  

We felt the Guppydrv offered a swell mix of easily accessed mode groups. The Lucidrv (another Dr. Jones offering) is much more flexible, but at a cost in complexity. A simple swap to lucidrv is an option we may offer as a upgrade customization in the future...




Str8stroke said:


> Gonna try that for a while. Seems to work well for me. Best part of this light is: there is a new mode easily accessed. I practiced for a while and got it down in a few minutes. Until I can memorize them, I may print my favorite modes and stick them on the battery wrapper. I just checked, looks like I have to peel the wrapper off first.



I've explained the programming process to a couple people in a way that seems to have been effective. The first thing is to fiddle with a momentary press till you feel confident with it. Press the switch until you meet resistance, but do not go further and 'click' the switch. The light will be on when the switch is pressed. Do this a few times till you can hold the button against that 'stop' comfortably. 

Next, press and release the momentary switch 8+ times, very quickly. Key here is realizing that you can press *more* than 8 times! It's harder to count when you're rapidly pressing the switch. Note that the light will change modes while you do this, ignore that. After the sequence of 8 or more presses, hold against the stop, with the light on. You'll see the light start blinking gently.

At this point momentarily press the number of times relating to the mode group you want to use. A important thing to note here is that this sequence of presses can be quite relaxed. The timing is mellow and you can easily press the correct number of times at this rate. On the last momentary press of the sequence hold down for a second and the light will blink quickly indicating the mode group has been set.

I hope that description is useful for folks trying to get the hang of it. It took me a bit until I realized you can use more than 8 presses to get into programming mode, the light switches modes while you do that and that the speed at which you need to press is different when selecting the mode group. That and getting a 'clutch' feel for a momentary switch are the tricks, I think.


----------



## IsaacL (May 23, 2015)

Ladd said:


> Hi Isaac, Interesting question. Actually, and unlikely as it seems, they might be compatible. Here's why:
> 
> Yes, the heads do swap. The threads (very nice threads in both cases) are compatible. Smooth as silk, even for Ti. The engines would use the same threads as the heads.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the answer and the pictures Ladd! I asked because I have a wonderful SOYCD/Hanko LE in the Mac that I wanted to try in the Trident. That's correct, if the body/tube threads are compatible, the LE will be as well. I gave in and decided to try one. We will see if it takes the place of my Mac. That little detail makes me even more excited for the Trident.


----------



## archimedes (May 23, 2015)

Please let us know if it works (or if it doesn't) ....


----------



## IsaacL (May 23, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Please let us know if it works (or if it doesn't) ....



Will do


----------



## euroken (May 23, 2015)

Not sure if I missed it..what is the switch? McClicky?


----------



## moshow9 (May 23, 2015)

This may be a dumb question but would anybody be able to explain setting the Turbo Timer a little better. I follow up to getting 100% (press switch 8 times to enter programming/mode selection, press switch 30 times to activate/set Turbo Timer - light will go to 100%). Beyond that I am lost lol.


----------



## egrep (May 23, 2015)

moshow9 said:


> This may be a dumb question but would anybody be able to explain setting the Turbo Timer a little better. I follow up to getting 100% (press switch 8 times to enter programming/mode selection, press switch 30 times to activate/set Turbo Timer - light will go to 100%). Beyond that I am lost lol.



It confused me at first as well. The idea is, once it's in timing mode (after 30 presses) you should be measuring the heat in some manner (a probe or probeless meter). When the light gets to the temperature you think is 'enough' you would turn the light off. The amount of time that has passed is programmed into the driver. Different environmental conditions would influence the light to heat up at different rates. I'd leave enough margin to accommodate these differences. We did not set this value before shipping. I haven't set mine but I think it would be worthwhile thing to do.


----------



## moshow9 (May 23, 2015)

egrep said:


> It confused me at first as well. The idea is, once it's in timing mode (after 30 presses) you should be measuring the heat in some manner (a probe or probeless meter). When the light gets to the temperature you think is 'enough' you would turn the light off. The amount of time that has passed is programmed into the driver. Different environmental conditions would influence the light to heat up at different rates. I'd leave enough margin to accommodate these differences. We did not set this value before shipping. I haven't set mine but I think it would be worthwhile thing to do.



Thank you egrep, I understand it now and got it to work! Cheers!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## euroken (May 24, 2015)

euroken said:


> Not sure if I missed it..what is the switch? McClicky?



Can anyone help answer this? Wondering if the light uses a McClicky. If not, is it a forward or reverse clicky? Thanks in advance.


----------



## archimedes (May 24, 2015)

egrep said:


> ....
> The first thing is to fiddle with a momentary press till you feel confident with it. Press the switch until you meet resistance, but do not go further and 'click' the switch. The light will be on when the switch is pressed. Do this a few times till you can hold the button against that 'stop' comfortably....





euroken said:


> Can anyone help answer this? Wondering if the light uses a McClicky. If not, is it a forward or reverse clicky? Thanks in advance.



Although I think it likely the switch is a McClicky, I have not seen anything yet listed or posted to confirm that.

According to @egrep (from post #72, and quoted in part above), the switch action described would definitely appear to be that of a forward clicky ...


----------



## robert.t (May 24, 2015)

This is some amazing looking work and the price does seem very good for a light in this class. I've been on the lookout for my first high-end light for a while now and I think I've found it.

A few questions:

Any issues with shipping to the UK?

If I were to ask for tritium slots, where conceivably is there space to put them without compromising the structure or thermal characteristics? For example, would they fit between or inside the grooves around the head? (I'm still not certain if this would look good or ruin the design, but at least if it's impossible then I can rule it out). Simliarly, what's involved in placing a trit in the switch - it looks to me like it comes with a rubber boot, so not necessarily as straightforward as a piston-drive.

Assuming I did get slots milled, would I need to source and install my own trits or would that be included?

BTW, the presence of the nuclear symbol seems ironic on a light specifically designed to have no tritium! <- I know, that one's a statement not a question


----------



## moshow9 (May 24, 2015)

The switch is a forward clicky and appears to be a modified McClicky switch - modified as the spring has been cut down. Not the best picture but it works I believe .


----------



## archimedes (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the photo ....

Wow, that spring is really shortened indeed. Wonder if that was to reduce resistance ?


----------



## jonwkng (May 24, 2015)

robert.t said:


> A few questions:
> Any issues with shipping to the UK?
> If I were to ask for tritium slots, where conceivably is there space to put them without compromising the structure or thermal characteristics? For example, would they fit between or inside the grooves around the head? (I'm still not certain if this would look good or ruin the design, but at least if it's impossible then I can rule it out). Simliarly, what's involved in placing a trit in the switch - it looks to me like it comes with a rubber boot, so not necessarily as straightforward as a piston-drive.
> Assuming I did get slots milled, would I need to source and install my own trits or would that be included?
> BTW, the presence of the nuclear symbol seems ironic on a light specifically designed to have no tritium! <- I know, that one's a statement not a question



Hey *robert.t*,
Jon is a busy man, so I'll do what I can to answer your questions.
No, as far as I know, there's no problems shipping to UK, apart from import duties. I've had no problems getting my lights half-way around the world to Singapore.

For the TTT light, the positions for trit placement would be in the collar and tail. Now, the TTT was not designed with the traditional Hanko 3D tail, and the internals of the tail switch are different from the older piston-drive set-ups. Whilst it is conceivable that a metal button be milled, that's one thing you'll have to check with Jon.

No need to source or install your trits yourself. Work with Jon to customize your trit arrangement and colour scheme and everything can be installed to your liking.

Speaking of which, Jon, I am still waiting for your reply on purchasing one of the two '65s. Eh? My PayPal is locked and loaded.
(Sorry for going off topic, since strictly, they are not TTT lights)
Of course I can understand if Jeff wants to hold on to the two beauties. I'm definitely calling dibs on whichever he is willing to part.


----------



## egrep (May 24, 2015)

robert.t said:


> This is some amazing looking work and the price does seem very good for a light in this class. I've been on the lookout for my first high-end light for a while now and I think I've found it.



Thank you! Jeff is very happy and thankful that people are enjoying the Trident! Intrinsic to the design is the concept of post sales customization. This allows for a lower cost of entry while keeping options open for a wide variety of unique decorations to suit everyone's taste and budget. 



robert.t said:


> A few questions:
> 
> Any issues with shipping to the UK?
> 
> [...]



Shipping worldwide is not a problem. For those desiring immediate customization the lights can be shipped from Hanko Machine Works directly, especially useful to avoid multiple trips through the international postal and customs systems!

Please write to us at [email protected] with customization or other questions. All customization are post sales. There are only a few Tridents left from this run. You can purchase a Trident from EDC Knives at this link. 

Thank you all for your enthusiastic support for Jeff Hanko Machine Works!


----------



## Ladd (May 24, 2015)

chipwillis said:


> Recieved my light today and it is perfect. I like better then the Nicore versions that JHanko does. The stone wash is amazing along with the clip. Get them while you can.



Thanks, chipwillis for starting the thread.

egrep, it looks like you have a winner here, based on comments herein. The "simplified" J. Hanko has the makings of a classic light in the spirit of Mac's and others. Yet, it brings us fresh new design elements along with Jeff's super-high attention to detail. 

I was wondering if there may be a follow-on model - a variation on the theme without departing from the simplified "trits optional" format. The sibling would share the same DNA - the same basic stonewash light, at the lower price, perhaps with a plain bezel/head and a gunner grip body.


----------



## robert.t (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies jonwkng, I'm happy to wait for clarification on the other points as I'm not in any great rush here. I'm glad these are not a limited edition, partly because it means I have a chance to actually get one before others snap them all up and partly because it means I'll be less concerned about actually using it: I'll probably take a bit of extra care with a light like this, but I'm not looking to start a collection of shelf-queens. I'll try to keep any customisations low-impact for the same reason. No crazy one-of-a-kind stuff.

I'll definitely be paying the extra for sapphire crystal though. Anyone know what thickness it is and whether it has AR coating on the inside (or are these specs to order)?


----------



## euroken (May 24, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Although I think it likely the switch is a McClicky, I have not seen anything yet listed or posted to confirm that.
> 
> According to @egrep (from post #72, and quoted in part above), the switch action described would definitely appear to be that of a forward clicky ...





moshow9 said:


> The switch is a forward clicky and appears to be a modified McClicky switch - modified as the spring has been cut down. Not the best picture but it works I believe .



Thank you for the help! Glad it is a forward clicky and also a McClicky!


----------



## egrep (May 24, 2015)

jonwkng said:


> Jon is a busy man, so I'll do what I can to answer your questions.



Thank you Jonathan! It's best to discuss things like 'luminous devices' in email of course.  

FWIW, I'm busy packing up to move my household from NC back to CA. The trailer gets here on Friday and there's a *lot* to be done. First stop is Wed-Sun at The Blade Show in Atlanta, where I'll be showing Hanko Machine Works with EDC Knives! Then my dog Ginger and I will wing it west to the SF Bay Area! 

I'm sorry if I'm at all slow to respond to any inquiries or posts. Response to the Trident has been wonderful and there has been lots of correspondence. Thank you for your support and patience!



jonwkng said:


> Speaking of which, Jon, I am still waiting for your reply on purchasing one of the two '65s.



I know one has absolutely has your name on it, without doubt! I'll write you directly. Thank you! 



​


----------



## robert.t (May 24, 2015)

robert.t said:


> I'll definitely be paying the extra for sapphire crystal though. Anyone know what thickness it is and whether it has AR coating on the inside (or are these specs to order)?



Sorry, just noticed there are options listed in the original post about this. 2mm should be thick enough to have minimal risk of it shattering - that's the same as my 200m dive watch. I wouldn't want to go any thinner than that though.



egrep said:


> Shipping worldwide is not a problem. For those desiring immediate customization the lights can be shipped from Hanko Machine Works directly, especially useful to avoid multiple trips through the international postal and customs systems!
> ...
> Thank you all for your enthusiastic support for Jeff Hanko Machine Works!



Thanks for the quick response. I'll take the discussion about customisation options offline.


----------



## IsaacL (May 24, 2015)

moshow9 said:


> The switch is a forward clicky and appears to be a modified McClicky switch - modified as the spring has been cut down. Not the best picture but it works I believe .



A) The switch is definately a McClicky. You can tell from the photos and from the operation (as well as the mechanical constraints). Thanks for the confirmation picture Moshow9.



archimedes said:


> Wonder if that was to reduce resistance?



B) No. The spring chopping originated with Mac's lights and is done in both designs to facilitate the length of an 18350 cell. If you install a unmodified McClicky you'll immediately understand why it's necessary. IIRC, Mac's first lights used a component that was few millimeters shorter. Later, a different part was used so more space was needed for the battery. The easiest solution was to chop the spring down instead of changing the length of the flashlight body. Shortening the spring isn't a big deal. I've done it and it's very straight forward.



robert.t said:


> 2mm should be thick enough to have minimal risk of it shattering - that's the same as my 200m dive watch. I wouldn't want to go any thinner than that though.



2mm is preferable but 1.5mm is fine too. I have 1.5mm in my Tri-EDC and it takes abuse with no issues. I'd like to know where they source 20.5mm x 2mm sapphire crystal as I've searched extensively without success.


----------



## jonwkng (May 24, 2015)

egrep said:


> Thank you Jonathan! It's best to discuss things like 'luminous devices' in email of course.
> FWIW, I'm busy packing up to move my household from NC back to CA. The trailer gets here on Friday and there's a *lot* to be done. First stop is Wed-Sun at The Blade Show in Atlanta, where I'll be showing Hanko Machine Works with EDC Knives! Then my dog Ginger and I will wing it west to the SF Bay Area!
> I'm sorry if I'm at all slow to respond to any inquiries or posts. Response to the Trident has been wonderful and there has been lots of correspondence. Thank you for your support and patience!
> I know one has absolutely has your name on it, without doubt! I'll write you directly. Thank you!



Greetings, my friend. Yes, yes... Radioactive lights need to be hush-hush. 

Hope your move goes smoothly. Yes, that sounds like a monumental move. Blade show? Wow, time sure flies. I'm sure you'll have a great time at the show.

No worries. You've always been super helpful in assisting and replying to my queries.  The Twisted Trident is indeed a revolutionary product from Jeff. Judging by the reception in this thread alone, I think you guys have hit a home run, and the ball is probably in low orbit.

Wow! That's your personal light from Jeff? Sweet. Definitely looking forward to it. Catch up it you via email then.


----------



## greatscoot (May 24, 2015)

Uh Oh, time to sell some lights to make room for one of these.


----------



## Gretsch308 (May 24, 2015)

Here's a couple of pics of mine!


----------



## Str8stroke (May 24, 2015)

OH that is so neat. I love the Lion! Nice touch.


----------



## archimedes (May 24, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> OH that is so neat. I love the Lion! Nice touch.


The Li-Ion ... lion [emoji14]

Although I think it might really be a gryphon.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 24, 2015)

Ha! I see what you did there. I didn't want to say gyphon, and cause a uproar.


----------



## egrep (May 24, 2015)

You may be telling the truth about this gryphon, but I think there's some Rampant Lion going on around here... <snicker>


----------



## sledhead (May 24, 2015)

Okay....I might have missed it but has anyone stated anything about the beam quality or pattern? Beautiful light with all the right options.


----------



## IsaacL (May 24, 2015)

sledhead said:


> Okay....I might have missed it but has anyone stated anything about the beam quality or pattern? Beautiful light with all the right options.



Don't know how familiar you are with triple 10mm TIR optics but Carclo 10511's give off a really nice beam. Ditto for neutral XP-G2's. I prefer my neutrals at 4500K or a hair lower but that's just personal preference.


----------



## egrep (May 24, 2015)

Gretsch308 said:


> Here's a couple of pics of mine!



Swell shots! I do love Steel Flame on my JHanko!





​


----------



## Gretsch308 (May 24, 2015)

egrep said:


> Swell shots! I do love Steel Flame on my JHanko!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat Darkness! [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## stateoftheart (May 25, 2015)

Do Carlcos become milky with heat over time.


----------



## IsaacL (May 25, 2015)

stateoftheart said:


> Do Carlcos become milky with heat over time.



I've never experienced that. They are made from UV stabilized clear polycarbonate so I would think not. Even if it did happen after 5-10 years, it's only $1.50 to replace.


----------



## sledhead (May 25, 2015)

IsaacL said:


> Don't know how familiar you are with triple 10mm TIR optics but Carclo 10511's give off a really nice beam. Ditto for neutral XP-G2's. I prefer my neutrals at 4500K or a hair lower but that's just personal preference.



Thanks for the reply.....putting it on my "to have" list.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 25, 2015)

stateoftheart said:


> Do Carlcos become milky with heat over time.



milky has been gone a long time now.


----------



## IsaacL (May 25, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> milky has been gone a long time now.



[emoji23]


----------



## robert.t (May 25, 2015)

IsaacL said:


> I'd like to know where they source 20.5mm x 2mm sapphire crystal as I've searched extensively without success.



You have PM, just in case you didn't notice.


----------



## Ladd (May 25, 2015)

How do you tell if you have sapphire vs. regular glass?


----------



## jonwkng (May 25, 2015)

Ladd said:


> How do you tell if you have sapphire vs. regular glass?



Ask Jon before you send payment.


----------



## robert.t (May 25, 2015)

Ladd said:


> How do you tell if you have sapphire vs. regular glass?



Sapphire is extremely clear. From certain angles, if it's free from fingerprints, it will look like there is no glass at all.

It's a bit hard to describe but the difference is pretty obvious if you look at the two side-by-side. Take a trip to your local watch shop and ask to compare a few watches, some with mineral crystal and some with sapphire. If it has a slightly bluish look to it, that's AR coating rather than the crystal itself.

You will also pretty much never see a scratch on sapphire. It tends to shatter before it scratches, but it's almost as hard as diamond so you don't need to worry about it being _too_ brittle, as long as it's a decent thickness.

Edit: If you go looking at watches, ignore the Japanese brands like Seiko because they use their own proprietary mineral crystals that are pretty much as clear as sapphire, but they are not sapphire.


----------



## Ladd (May 25, 2015)

Good info. Thanks!


----------



## easilyled (May 26, 2015)

Mine arrived today and its immaculate in every way. Its a very robust light, built to be used and abused yet beautiful to look at. The programming interface is very simple and I immediately set mine to Group 10 which is my preferred UI.

The quality of the machining is astounding even though I should know by now to expect perfection from Jeff. The Stonewashed finish is just right in my opinion. There is still a metallic shimmer that I prefer about this stonewash Ti finish to the ones that look almost like hard anodized aluminium. Then the light is grooved to reveal the fresh Titanium on either side of twisted section on the body. Beautiful.


----------



## egrep (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Dingle1911 (May 26, 2015)

Well, I guess I waited too long. The TTT is now shown as out of stock.


----------



## stateoftheart (May 27, 2015)

Oh my word a sell out what can we expect next on the show


----------



## oneinthaair (May 29, 2015)

stateoftheart said:


> Oh my word a sell out what can we expect next on the show



+1. Any idea if there will be a copper one?


----------



## jonwkng (May 29, 2015)

oneinthaair said:


> +1. Any idea if there will be a copper one?



Yes. And no. ONE Copper 67 is all there is now. And it belongs to Jon.  He's already posted photos in the preceding posts.
Don't know if there will be regular Copper Twisted Trident though. :shrug:


----------



## LedTed (May 29, 2015)

Light11 said:


> yes
> 
> Want more bright cool white in my life!



+1


----------



## didi_1606 (May 29, 2015)

When will the next batch in?


----------



## IsaacL (May 29, 2015)

Mine's for sale in the Custom Titanium & Exotics thread. It was too hard to choose which one to carry everyday, my old Tri-EDC or the Trident. I have so many custom parts in my Mac that I couldn't bear to part with her (sorry to the guys who are searching for a Mac). 



archimedes said:


> Please let us know if it works (or if it doesn't) ....



It works.  If you're so inclined, swap away!


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mine arrived today. Very fast shipping. This is my first Hanko and I am impressed. The first thing I noticed was the size, it is about the size an the original incandescent e1e. The threads are smooth and the inside of the tube is super smooth. 

I am glad that Hanko Machine Works decided to make a light available at a more entry level price without all the luminous features. Lastly corresponding with JG was a pleasure, he answered all my questions promptly.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jun 1, 2015)

Received my Jeff Hanko TTT, very impressed so far. I've tried to purchase a Mac over a couple of years but they're always sold by time I see the post. I EDC a Haiku and am a big fan. I'm fairly new to re-chargeable batteries and have stuck primarily with 18650, I have one S/F C3 that uses 18500's. This one though, for a small light has plenty of power, really bright on high, love the floody beam, creamy white tint and the level of spacing, I went with mode #1 - 2%, 25% and 100% with memory. Being a noob with batteries, I want to stick with protected cells and on recommendation, went with KeepPower 900 mAh from Illumination Supply. Battery seemed to fit a little tight and made a slight depression on the button top, hopefully not a problem. Being a little shorter than my Haiku and longer than my Sundrop, I'm going to start to EDC this pup, figured I would and held off on trit prep for now. I'm lucky to have grabbed one of the first batch but apparently they'll make more.


----------



## Light11 (Jun 1, 2015)

Love my Jhanko and Steel Flame too


----------



## didi_1606 (Jun 1, 2015)

Do you guys know when this "next batch ready?


----------



## karbon007 (Jun 2, 2015)

damn, should have bought one


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 2, 2015)

Light11, that SF clip is Sweet! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Light11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Light11, that SF clip is Sweet! Thanks for the pic.



Thanks!
and they are compatible with McGizmos and Macs too.


----------



## sledhead (Jun 3, 2015)

Cruised through the thread......looks like no one got any trits installed? I'm thinking 4 would be nice...next batch.


----------



## robert.t (Jun 3, 2015)

sledhead said:


> Cruised through the thread......looks like no one got any trits installed? I'm thinking 4 would be nice...next batch.



I'm getting trits in mine. Details TBC. Haven't heard back from Jon for a while for some reason, but it should have arrived at HMW by now.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 3, 2015)

sledhead said:


> Cruised through the thread......looks like no one got any trits installed? I'm thinking 4 would be nice...next batch.



More details: They ship you the light, you decide how many & where and source the trits, then ship back with your install orders and they work the magic. Then light is returned to you. They can do other custom work too.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jun 3, 2015)

Jon is in the process of moving so he may be a little slower to respond.


----------



## Thud1023 (Jun 3, 2015)

Getting ready to ship mine in for 8 ice blue in tail (2x6s). Will post pics when it returns : )


----------



## sledhead (Jun 3, 2015)

robert.t said:


> I'm getting trits in mine. Details TBC. Haven't heard back from Jon for a while for some reason, but it should have arrived at HMW by now.





Str8stroke said:


> More details: They ship you the light, you decide how many & where and source the trits, then ship back with your install orders and they work the magic. Then light is returned to you. They can do other custom work too.




Thanks guys.......interesting process. Looking forward to seeing everyones lights after their done.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jun 4, 2015)

I have not tried yet, but when holding the lights side by side, it appears that the Oveready Moddoolar clip may work as well.


----------



## jonwkng (Jun 4, 2015)

sledhead said:


> Cruised through the thread......looks like no one got any trits installed? I'm thinking 4 would be nice...next batch.



Here's a teaser of my light. One of three 67s. (You've already seen Jon's Cu Twisted Trident) 
I'm actually dying to see Jeff's personal light.






Photo courtesy of Mr Hanko


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 4, 2015)

jon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Impressive. I am holding out to see all of you guys work. Then I can meld some of yalls ideas with some I have. Having time is nice. Gives me time to think. 

Jon yours is freaking awesome. Thanks for the teaser pic!!!


----------



## easilyled (Jun 4, 2015)

Awesome Jon. You and the other Jon have the creme de la creme of Jeff's work, no doubt!


----------



## jmoyat (Jun 4, 2015)

jonwkng said:


> Here's a teaser of my light. One of three 67s. (You've already seen Jon's Cu Twisted Trident)
> I'm actually dying to see Jeff's personal light.
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Mr Hanko



Wow, now that's a teaser!!! Great photo, thanks for posting Jon


----------



## jmoyat (Jun 4, 2015)

I tried a McGizmo clip on mine


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have had my Ti Twisted Trident for about a week now and I really like it. The light is a welcome addition to my EDC. Although it is a compromise, as are all items we choose to carry. The size of the light excellent for pocket carry, but almost too small for my hand. I have to be very deliberate with the method I chose to grasp the light. Adding to my tight grasp is the fact that I don't want to drop this beauty. Also the 18350 battery has a shorter run time when compared to its larger brothers. I have been able to use the light for inspections, but I have to charge or switch batteries at lunch. I am okay with these compromised as I have larger lights that I can chose to use instead.

The fit and finish is outstanding. The inside of the battery tube is super smooth. I have settled on mode group 13, but I don't use the strobe or beacon. I really like a light that starts in ML for night use. During inspections I sometimes switch to mode group 12 and leave the light on the 33% setting with the memory function.

In the photo above the light is shown with my MKT Praetorian G, I used snapseed to edit the photo as well.


----------



## gunga (Jun 9, 2015)

Can anyone confirm the fit of the Moddoo clip?


----------



## Eric242 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dingle1911 said:


> I have had my Ti Twisted Trident for about a week now and I really like it.


That´s a great picture :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladd (Jun 9, 2015)

Eric242 said:


> That´s a great picture :thumbsup:




The ultimate in EDC class - matching stonewash finishes.....


----------



## 59ride (Jun 10, 2015)

mine came in today and as per usual its a solid piece from Jeff.
I am playing around with the 22 modes, what does ML mean ?


----------



## gunga (Jun 10, 2015)

Moonlight.


----------



## 59ride (Jun 10, 2015)

thanks gunga i have set mine to mode 12


----------



## stateoftheart (Jun 10, 2015)

Any news on restocking


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jun 10, 2015)

gunga said:


> Can anyone confirm the fit of the Moddoo clip?



The Moddoo clip could be made to fit, the hole spacing on the clip is slightly too wide. However the curvature isn't right and the top of the clip doesn't sit flush. So it could work, but would not be ideal.

The Steel Flame clip hole spacing is too narrow and the clip contact end point isn't correct on the Oveready setup.


----------



## hombreluhrs (Jun 11, 2015)

stateoftheart said:


> Any news on restocking


Trying to hold on to some cash for one of these......anybody know ??


----------



## mrwilmoth (Jun 17, 2015)

Fantastic light, will fit in great with my other ti. Now the wait on finding one!


----------



## stateoftheart (Jun 20, 2015)

stateoftheart said:


> Any news on restocking



Just bought myself Meteor M43 couldn't wait with all that copper.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 27, 2015)

I've had mine since blade show and absolutely love it. Has anyone done any runtime tests?


----------



## Oneway (Jul 14, 2015)

Does anyone know when these will be available again for ordering. Such a cool light. Thanks.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 15, 2015)

what kind of current on high/100%? also, how many lumens is high if we have an estimate


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 15, 2015)

3A and 800L I think


----------



## Oneway (Jul 18, 2015)

Any word on the next batch? Would love to grab one of these.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 18, 2015)

Oneway said:


> Any word on the next batch? Would love to grab one of these.



Why not send an email (check post #14 for address) and then let us all know the answer when you have a reply?


----------



## jonwkng (Jul 18, 2015)

stateoftheart said:


> Any news on restocking





hombreluhrs said:


> Trying to hold on to some cash for one of these......anybody know ??





mrwilmoth said:


> Fantastic light, will fit in great with my other ti. Now the wait on finding one!





Oneway said:


> Any word on the next batch? Would love to grab one of these.



Hey guys,
In case you've ever wondered what goes into one of these TTTs and why the long wait...
HankoMachineWorks is largely a one man operation as far as machining and flashlight assembly is concerned.
Every twisted teardrop, every trit slot is machined by the man himself.

Until recently, Hanko lights were bespoke, commissioned pieces. Plus less than a handful of 'specials' that are pre-made. Jeff usually has a rough timeline he follows for commissions and works on multiple projects concurrently. 

The TTT shells are machined as a batch first, customizations are then applied later. Unlike prior offerings, the overall number of planned TTTs is unprecedented. (Truth be told, it is no surprise to me that there's so much demand for the TTTs, 'cos it is a ridiculously great value-for-money light as far as a Hanko flashlight goes.) So, if suppose, there are XXX number of lights for the next run, they are all competed before the whole batch is put up for sale.

Be patient. They're worth the wait.

Jon (Jeff's Sales Manager) is busy settling into his new place after a pretty epic move.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks Jon, I knew there had to be tons of work involved in this light. You can just see & feel the craftsmanship. I honestly was shocked by the price of the light. I predict this light will go down in history as the best value in lights to ever come out of the Hanko Master Machine Shop. Every person who is into EDC gear needs one of these! 

I know I may get flamed for saying this, but I just sold 2 of my 3 Mac lights. I am replacing them with the Hanko TTT. I didn't have a bunch of Mac parts, just the lights. So I guess you can say I am moving over (or up?) to Hanko now. :thinking:

I haven't lost love for Mac lights. IMHO the Hanko light does rise above the Mac in some areas. However there is more to the story for me. 

Down the road, I am planning on some custom trit work on the TTT, I really couldn't bring my self to doing that to the Mac since it seems there will be no more Mac lights built at this point. But it doesn't hurt my heart to send the TTT off for custom machining or if I can ever make up my mind, custom Engraving.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jul 19, 2015)

I am very happy that Hanko Machine Works decided to produce the TTT. I like trits, but not the number typically found on a Hanko. I also personally see the value associated with the increased cost of so many trits. However with the TTT, the initial cost is lower, relatively speaking, and the customer has the option to customize and add trits.

This light is great to carry everyday. The mode spacing is great. The 18350 has enough capacity for my daily use. Although it is almost too small at times.


----------



## Danny70 (Aug 9, 2015)

When will the next batch be ready?


----------



## hombreluhrs (Aug 12, 2015)

Danny70 said:


> When will the next batch be ready?


NOW! Just placed my order 

Edit..must have been a small batch...sold already!?


----------



## monanza (Aug 13, 2015)

Real small batch. :mecry:


----------



## Danny70 (Aug 13, 2015)

Arghh...too late!


----------



## Oneway (Aug 13, 2015)

No! I've been checking the site every day for the last few weeks. Hopefully there will be more soon.


----------



## didi_1606 (Aug 13, 2015)

Oneway said:


> No! I've been checking the site every day for the last few weeks. Hopefully there will be more soon.



+1 my best guess mr.hombreluhrs was getting something special TTT not the usual one... For the next batch, i think mr.hanko is still twisting the trident [emoji41]

There's 2 great JON here, really helped me into this light world, and every couple weeks, i pm/email asking "when the next batch" bla bla bla to Jon.. Maybe my next email asking "when TTT available", he'll get bored and answer, it's available now just for you, the one TTT without twisted.. Lol


----------



## hombreluhrs (Aug 13, 2015)

Not sure what ya mean, didi. I was just doing my daily check of the website like you other sickos. No request for trit slots or any other custom work, I ordered the light as fast as possible. I wonder how many went up for sale?


----------



## didi_1606 (Aug 13, 2015)

Are you sure you get the order a day ago for normal TTT ? If so, then it's very small batch i guess.. Iirc 30++ for 1st batch...


----------



## egrep (Aug 13, 2015)

hombreluhrs said:


> NOW! Just placed my order
> 
> Edit..must have been a small batch...sold already!?



:shakehead Someone is pulling legs....


----------



## Oneway (Aug 13, 2015)

The Trident page has disappeared from their website.


----------



## monanza (Aug 13, 2015)

I suspect reason is that there were a couple of Hanko's showing as 'In Stock' when in fact they were not. I placed two separate orders (different items) and both were cancelled because they were in fact out of stock. So I assume they had to do something drastic with the Hanko page because all the buttons that previously showed 'Out of Stock' have also been removed.


----------



## hombreluhrs (Aug 16, 2015)

Well, you're right monanza. The website screwed up....


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 10, 2016)

Does anyone know the differences between the V2 and V3?


----------



## 59ride (Mar 10, 2016)

the body of the 1st generation has a longer smooth piece near the head and therefore the section with the flutes isn't quite as long.

Apart from that the stamp on the clips (radio-active logo) is slightly different too. I believe that the XP-G2s used for the 1st generation were slightly warmer. i will pm you a pic Tobi on FB


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Ros


----------



## egrep (Mar 10, 2016)

59ride said:


> the body of the 1st generation has a longer smooth piece near the head and therefore the section with the flutes isn't quite as long.
> 
> Apart from that the stamp on the clips (radio-active logo) is slightly different too. I believe that the XP-G2s used for the 1st generation were slightly warmer. i will pm you a pic Tobi on FB



Spot on, thank you.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 10, 2016)

59ride said:


> the body of the 1st generation has a longer smooth piece near the head and therefore the section with the flutes isn't quite as long.
> 
> Apart from that the stamp on the clips (radio-active logo) is slightly different too. I believe that the XP-G2s used for the 1st generation were slightly warmer. i will pm you a pic Tobi on FB



Not that I mind at all 59ride, but this is word for word exactly the same as my reply when asked this question previously in a sales thread. (except for the last bit about pm'ing Tobi). You've obviously copied and pasted it.


----------



## 59ride (Mar 10, 2016)

it sure is, i was too lazy too write it out myself or to link him to the remark


----------



## easilyled (Mar 11, 2016)

59ride said:


> it sure is, i was too lazy too write it out myself or to link him to the remark



I see. Well, I suppose I should be flattered that you considered my thoughts good enough to pass off as your own.


----------



## Imnotascoolasu (Jun 23, 2016)

Has anyone added a blue switch boot to their trident? Would the one from Prometheus fit?


----------



## IsaacL (Jun 23, 2016)

Any standard McClicky switch boot will work.


----------



## Thetasigma (Jun 23, 2016)

Imnotascoolasu said:


> Has anyone added a blue switch boot to their trident? Would the one from Prometheus fit?



The one from prometheus should fit fine as it is already the correct diameter for a retainer ring setup like the Hanko TT. I have one I'll test out.


----------

